# Smoked Turkey Casserole



## MSC (Jun 4, 2011)

If you're planning on smoking a turkey (as we just did) here's a suggestion for something to do with the leftover meat.
1 lb. smoked turkey, minced
1 onion, chopped
1 bell pepper, chopped
1 can Ro-tel, drained
1 medium can of corn niblets, drained
1 can condensed Campbell's cream of chicken soup
1/2 bottle beer
8 oz. Monterey Jack, and 8oz. cheddar, shredded and combined
1-2 Tbls chili powder
1 1/2-2 1/2 Tbls cumin
Corn tortillas, cut into strips
1 chipotle, minced (opt.)
1. Saute the chopped onion approx 3 minutes, add the bell pepper and saute another 2 minutes.
2. In a bowl, combine the onion, bell pepper, Ro-tel, corn niblets, chicken soup, chili powder, cumin and chipotle and beer.  Mix well.
3. Add in the diced turkey and combine thoroughly.
4. Spray Pam on a 9X12 baking pan
5. Preheat the oven to 350F.
6. Put down a layer of the smoked turkey mix in the pan, then a layer of the tortilla strips and then a layer of the shredded cheeses.
7. Continue the layers until the ingredients run out.
9. Bake uncovered for 25 minutes or until bubbly, and serve.


----------

